# HDMI problem with AVR-4806



## psonparote (Feb 16, 2009)

I have a Denon AVR-4806. I have it set up to accept Cable on HDMI1 and DVD on HDMI2. So far I had no issue with video signal passing to TV through AVR. Recently, that stopped working. Any thoughts?
I reset AVR to factory defaults. Problem still persists. If cable or DVD is directly connected to TV through HDMI cable, it works fine which means my components (cable box as well as DVD) are outputting HDMI signals. Cable is brand new and has no issues.
Any thoughts?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome to the Shack,
Is it possible that you dont have the HDMI Out turned on in the receivers menu? This usualy defaults to Off meaning that it outputs video only on the analog outputs.


----------



## psonparote (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks...There is only one HDMI output. It is always on. Only option you have is for upconvert on or off? I am not upconverting any signal here.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Not to sound like you dont know what your talking about but all receivers have HDMI out On/Off buttons this is a norm. I just checked your manual for the receiver and you need to turn on the HDMI out in order to have any video pass through the receiver out the HDMI output. The Upconversion your talking about is for all analog devices and that is the only way that you will have those also output through HDMI.


----------



## psonparote (Feb 16, 2009)

Tony,
Appreciate your help. Perhaps, I must have missed it on the manual. In fact, I looked through the manual once more. Will you please guide me through the page numbers of the manual. If you would like, I can send you the copy of the manual I have. It is also available on Denon website. AVR-4806.
Honestly, I am very new to high end home theater systems. Any guidance will be well appreciated. In fact, I called Denon, they asked me to take the receiver to their repair center.
Thanks in advance...


----------



## psonparote (Feb 16, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> Not to sound like you dont know what your talking about but all receivers have HDMI out On/Off buttons this is a norm. I just checked your manual for the receiver and you need to turn on the HDMI out in order to have any video pass through the receiver out the HDMI output. The Upconversion your talking about is for all analog devices and that is the only way that you will have those also output through HDMI.


Tony,
Appreciate your help. Perhaps, I must have missed it on the manual. In fact, I looked through the manual once more. Will you please guide me through the page numbers of the manual. If you would like, I can send you the copy of the manual I have. It is also available on Denon website. AVR-4806.
Honestly, I am very new to high end home theater systems. Any guidance will be well appreciated. In fact, I called Denon, they asked me to take the receiver to their repair center.
Thanks in advance...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sorry for the delay in getting back to you, had to go out.

If you search for HDMI out on the PDF version of the manual it will send you to the first section and then page 96 - 98 discuss it in more detail.


----------



## psonparote (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks Tony. I did looked at those pages. Page 98 talks about Analog to HDMI convert ON / Off. I tried both options, they did not work. Perhaps, HDMI output port of my receiver went bad.

Anyway, thank you for your time.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

That is very possible, your not the first one to have this happen and it seems like it is not a particular manufacturer hopefully Denon is fast a repairing it.


----------

